# known donors



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

As most of you know we had a recent BFN - thank you for all your kind words and posts on the boards, and to those of you who have PM's me. 

I have been reading the boards but not felt able to post at the moment. However, me and DW want some advise. We will be booking a review consultation to look at what went right/wrong for us and consider having another IVF attempt in a few months. We have also been considering using a known donor for home inseminations. We have not explored this option before so it is a 'new area' for us. I posted on the egg/sperm donor thread but have had no responses and knew you ladies would have a wealth of expereince/info so decided to post here as well  

Basically I am after info and recommendations about how to go about finding a known sperm donor. We do not wish the donor to be a co-parent or to have any involvement with the child. 

S x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi s,

welcome and sorry about your bfn :-( Don't have time to find link now but there's a thread about this. We used a known donor who we found on free sperm donors worldwide. Will pop on when I have more time but just wanted to say hi and I'll be back with more info x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a friend who is a known donor, we are not going to co parent but he and his partner will be involved and known to the baby (hopefully)

L x


----------



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi M & M,

We approached a good friend of ours who is gay and wanted a child, but no involvement other than as a friend.

Before that we were looking on google. There are a couple of sites set up where you can set up meetings to interview prespective donors etc... I was amazed how many guys there are out there who are wanting to do this without any involvement. Seems many like our donor just want to know they have a child somewhere and have left their genes on the planet.

Good luck with your search and I hope you find what you're looking for.

k x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Lucky, JJ1 and KateandFlo

Thank you for your posts. 

We have done some internet research on using a known donor and for now have decided this is not the route for us just yet. We may look into this again in the future but are going to at least have another go at IVF using a clinic and anon sperm donor, and see what happens from there. 

But thanks for taking the time to reply.

S x


----------

